# Nvidia ECS GT 240 memory clock 700MHz?



## qwertyu (Feb 11, 2011)

the model is NGT240-1GQRL-F and on GPU-Z it reads that the memory clock is 700MHz, check it out, so is it really just 700MHz, i can't find review on this card with that small number of 700, maybe somebody can answer me why is that?


----------



## cdawall (Feb 11, 2011)

Its ddr memory (double data rate) its really running at 1400mhz


----------



## qwertyu (Feb 11, 2011)

I thought thats it, can you explain more? Thanks for the reply.


----------

